# Job in Riyadh



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I am an IT professional with 7 years experience. I recently got a job offer from Riyadh for 8k riyals. Is it a good offer? I am planning to call my wife and kids after I settle there


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

funnybond4u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an IT professional with 7 years experience. I recently got a job offer from Riyadh for 8k riyals. Is it a good offer? I am planning to call my wife and kids after I settle there


Anyone?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

is that an all in offer, or are there housing allowances etc as well.

If that is the complete package you may find life a bit difficult, however as my circumstances are somewhat different, it is nigh on impossible for me to comment accurately, you may struggle for answers as this forum is fairly quiet good luck


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

kevinthegulf said:


> is that an all in offer, or are there housing allowances etc as well.
> 
> If that is the complete package you may find life a bit difficult, however as my circumstances are somewhat different, it is nigh on impossible for me to comment accurately, you may struggle for answers as this forum is fairly quiet good luck


Thanks Kevin. It's excluding housing.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I just returned from Riyadh after working there for five years. Prices are going up on everything due to the oil situation.

My contract with my employer covered everything except food, wifi/internet, cell phone, and transportation (We did have buses to/from work from the compound, but not for other things.).

Things would be tight on that kind of offer.


----------

